# April 16-17 Weekend Weather



## Angus (Apr 12, 2011)

So, I'm headed to Killington one day - which day should we choose? Looks like the BBQ will be good for Monday. Prognosticators weigh in and thank you in advance.

Interestingly, the forecasters are now calling for ice and sleet above 1,500' tonight and tomorrow - at least in N. Whites and W. Maine Mtns.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2011)

I've been watching this closely.  Still looks like sunday is by far the better option.  Maybe Win can give us one last update.

Regardless, it should be plenty soft on sunday as the rain is supposed to hit primarily saturday afternoon into sat. night at Killington as of today's forecast.


----------



## abc (Apr 13, 2011)

I would have thought Saturday would be a better bet, provided the rain doesn't actually hit till after closing?


----------



## Glenn (Apr 13, 2011)

Last weekend it was sunny and 50's both days in SoVT. At this time last week, they were calling for cloudy and a 40-50% chance of rain both days. We shall see.


----------



## abc (Apr 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Last weekend it was sunny and 50's both days in SoVT. At this time last week, they were calling for cloudy and a 40-50% chance of rain both days. We shall see.


Not by Winn.

He said the rain won't come till after lift closing. He was right. I skied last Sunday, nice and dry.


----------



## WinnChill (Apr 13, 2011)

abc said:


> I would have thought Saturday would be a better bet, provided the rain doesn't actually hit till after closing?



Saturday could very well be the better day.  It's looking like rain holds til late PM/eve for now.  While Sunday afternoon may clear out, you'd be left with the soggy remains (mosty rain with some summit snow).  Will keep you posted.  

There may even be some clouds and lighter rain showers slipping through for Monday but not looking too bad.


----------



## petergriffen (Apr 14, 2011)

read this forecast for the Cannon area for Sunday
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...568359375&site=gyx&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 17, 2011)

petergriffen said:


> read this forecast for the Cannon area for Sunday
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...568359375&site=gyx&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text



I don't know what the forecast said back when you posted this.....but GOD DAMN was it nice out this afternoon!!!  PERFECT spring conditions and prefect way to close out the season.


----------

